# 2 Step?



## Boss_H (Sep 24, 2014)

Hi everyone!
I have come across some videos on YouTube showing GTR's throwing flames on standstill or parked mode.
Is anyone aware of this? Is it just a map or a specific modification required for this? 
I have attached a YouTube link to a fellow members car for reference.

Thanks


http://youtu.be/37aH6QH5vkk


----------



## Clogger (Sep 15, 2014)

Its running the Ecutek V5 pops and bangs map, car has to be catless. This GTR is also running a straight through exhaust so flames rather easy.


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

why?

I see this and think omg why?


----------



## Boss_H (Sep 24, 2014)

On the pops & bangs map, don't you have to be moving in 2nd or 3rd gear?
In the above clip it seems like the cars in park mode or in netural gear?
In park mode or netural gear, you can't rev over certain rpm?
Im on stage 4 with 102mm gtc titan, ecutek version 4.


----------



## Boss_H (Sep 24, 2014)

mindlessoath said:


> why?
> 
> I see this and think omg why?


Lol, its abit of fun..


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Boss_H said:


> Lol, its abit of fun..


it's does, I wonder if it can be put on say map 3 or 4......


----------



## shavermcspud (Oct 6, 2015)

From the demo knight racer gave me on my car ecutek 5, put car in drive, foot on brake and floor it, you can increase the rev limit using the up and down cruise setting, although it feels a bit odd, I was assured it doesn't damage anything, but for me it feels like the car is pulling against itself and slipping the clutch.

It does work.


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

mindlessoath said:


> why?
> 
> I see this and think omg why?


Couldn't agree more.
If I want my car to produce flames then I would chuck a match inside it!


----------



## keithmac (Mar 1, 2014)

mindlessoath said:


> why?
> 
> I see this and think omg chav?


.


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

mindlessoath said:


> why?
> 
> I see this and think omg why?


Yes indeed, as do I. Surely the GT-R is a cut above the Tesco's car park crew...innit?


----------



## 15delux (Nov 4, 2012)

Geez take a chill pill it's to impress me hunnies


----------

